# Steam for Mac beta



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 26, 2010)

Apply today!

http://store.steampowered.com/macbeta/


----------



## D007 (Mar 27, 2010)

Well that's nice.
I don't use a mac, but it's good to see someone addressing the needs of customers.


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 27, 2010)

What's a  Mac?


----------

